# Private Videos/Fotos hochladen



## Stoffhose (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich habe eine frage, wenn jemand ein Video und Bilder in das Internet stellt von mir das nicht für die Welt gedacht ist, kann man da etwas unternehmen? Ich weiss auch genau wer es war aber zur rede stellen bringt nichts da in einem Kampf sowieso verlieren würde.
Ist es möglich die Person bei der Polizei anzuzeigen? Ja oder Nein?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Du kannst denjenigen ansprechen, dass er es rausmachen soll.
Wenn er es nicht macht, dann kansnte zur Polizei gehen. Wenn er dich dann noch schlägt, dann darf er gleich noch Sozialarbeit leisten und Schmerzensgeld zahlen.
Also du bist im Recht.

Oder auf jeden Fall kannst du den Administrator der Seite benachrichtigen, auf der das Zeug hochgeladen wurde. Er muss es entfernen.
Ich würde dann erstmal den Typen fragen. Wenn er gewalttätig wird oder dich bedroht würde ihc zur Polizei gehen. Wenn er friedlich bleibt den Admin benachrichtigen, dass er es von der Seite löschen soll. Wenns der Admin nicht macht oder der Typ es wieder hochläd würde ich zur Polizei gehen.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Mai 2010)

Es ist illegal, ohne Einverständnis deinerseits Bildmaterial von dir zu veröffentlichen, von daher kannst du was das angeht zur Polizei gehen bzw. den Support der Seite, auf der das Material gehostet wurde anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2010)

Natürlich hast du TE das Recht die Sachen enfernen zu lassen, wenn du in den Videos oder auf den Bildern zu sehen bist und diese ohne deine Zustimmung ins Netz gestellt wurden. ABER der korrekte Verlauf ist folgender:

Profilbesitzer anschreiben -> Reagiert der nicht dann:

Betreiber der Seite bzw. bei einer privaten Webseite den Hostingservice anschreiben (die meisten haben für sowas Support-Stellen) -> Reagieren die nicht innerhalb von X Tagen dann:

Weitere, für beide Seiten unangenehme rechtliche Schritte einleiten (Anzeige erstatten), die aber wiederrum den Betreiber der Seite/den Hostingservice in Anspruch nehmen.

*edit* Mal schauen wie oft die Tipps noch kommen. *g*


----------



## Stoffhose (26. Mai 2010)

Ah super ich danke euch.
Ich versuche die Seite zu kontaktieren, wenn nichts passiert werde ich der Person mit Polizei drohen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Halt...
> 
> Natürlich hast du TE das Recht die Sachen enfernen zu lassen, wenn du in den Videos oder auf den Bildern zu sehen bist und diese ohne deine Zustimmung ins Netz gestellt wurden. ABER der korrekte Verlauf ist folgender:
> 
> ...



Jo, habs nochmal editiert. Das mit Polizei soltle dann die letzte Lösung sein.


----------



## Stoffhose (26. Mai 2010)

Ah super ich danke euch.
Ich versuche die Seite zu kontaktieren, wenn nichts passiert werde ich der Person mit Polizei drohen.

Edit
ok ich mache es so wie ZAM sagt, danke.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Mai 2010)

Ich würde fast behaupten, was einmal im Internet landet, bleibt wohl auch dort, auch wenn es von der Ursprungsseite gelöscht wurde...

Sicherlich kannst du es veranlassen, dass die Bilder/Videos/was auch immer von der Seite genommen werden, aber einmal da, immer da. Die goldenen Zeiten des Internets eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, wieso Freunde meine etwas peinlicheren Fotos nur auf meinem eigenen PC zu sehen kriegen XD


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Wenn das Bild von dir öffentlich hochgeladen ist, sollte dagegen nicht vorzugehen sein. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.
Was im Internet ist, bleibt im Internet.


----------



## Bacchus (27. Mai 2010)

Stoffhose schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine frage, wenn jemand ein Video und Bilder in das Internet stellt von mir das nicht für die Welt gedacht ist, kann man da etwas unternehmen? Ich weiss auch genau wer es war aber zur rede stellen bringt nichts da in einem Kampf sowieso verlieren würde.
> Ist es möglich die Person bei der Polizei anzuzeigen? Ja oder Nein?



Die Frage ist ja wie dieser jener an ein Bild von deinem Penis oder was auch immer du von dir im Internet nicht haben willst kommt. Vllt sollten du aufpassen wem du vertraust


----------



## Falathrim (27. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wenn das Bild von dir öffentlich hochgeladen ist, sollte dagegen nicht vorzugehen sein. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.
> Was im Internet ist, bleibt im Internet.



Es geht aber nicht darum dass er von sich gehostetes Material löschen will sondern dass er Material, das ihn betrifft, löschen möchte, da es ohne sein Einverständnis von einer anderen Person gehostet wurde...


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht darum dass er von sich gehostetes Material löschen will sondern dass er Material, das ihn betrifft, löschen möchte, da es ohne sein Einverständnis von einer anderen Person gehostet wurde...



Wenn er das Bild aus dem Internet hat kann OP da nicht viel machen. Er hat es veröffentlicht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja wie dieser jener an ein Bild von deinem Penis oder was auch immer du von dir im Internet nicht haben willst kommt. Vllt sollten du aufpassen wem du vertraust



Finde ja interessant, dass jemand schon mal ganz spontan und ohne irgendwelche Andeutungen ausgerechnet auf Penis kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bacchus (27. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Finde ja interessant, dass jemand schon mal ganz spontan und ohne irgendwelche Andeutungen ausgerechnet auf Penis kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, was für Bilder sollten den sonst hochgeladen worden sein? Bilder wie er einen rosa Minirock trägt? Trotzdem bleibt die Frage wie jemand anderer an die Bilder kommt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Naja, was für Bilder sollten den sonst hochgeladen worden sein? Bilder wie er einen rosa Minirock trägt? Trotzdem bleibt die Frage wie jemand anderer an die Bilder kommt



Is ja normal, pics von seinem Genital zu haben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Naja, was für Bilder sollten den sonst hochgeladen worden sein? Bilder wie er einen rosa Minirock trägt? Trotzdem bleibt die Frage wie jemand anderer an die Bilder kommt



Na ja, als ich auf einer mehrtägigen LAN-Party mit 2000 Leuten kurz auf dem Tisch eingenickt bin, war wenige Tage später ein Bild von meinem Arsch im Internet. Wollte ich auch erst entfernen lassen, aber dann hat mir das so gut gefallen...


----------



## Lillyan (27. Mai 2010)

Z.B. wie er betrunken irgendwelchen Unsinn macht... kommt bei Bewerbungen unter Umständen nicht so gut.


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, als ich auf einer mehrtägigen LAN-Party mit 2000 Leuten kurz auf dem Tisch eingenickt bin, war wenige Tage später ein Bild von meinem Arsch im Internet. Wollte ich auch erst entfernen lassen, aber dann hat mir das so gut gefallen...



Müssten da nicht die Betrachter die Entfernung fordern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bacchus (27. Mai 2010)

Ist jetzt doch egal was für ein Bild es ist. Die Frage ist wie es an den Typen kommt. Weil wenn er es selbst mal wo hochgeladen hatte oder sowas kann er nix machen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Z.B. wie er betrunken irgendwelchen Unsinn macht... kommt bei Bewerbungen unter Umständen nicht so gut.



Arbeitgeber googln ihre Bewerber immer öfters. Da kommt sowas nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wenn das Bild von dir öffentlich hochgeladen ist, sollte dagegen nicht vorzugehen sein. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.
> Was im Internet ist, bleibt im Internet.



Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass solche Dinge durch die rasche Verbreitung und die Möglichkeit zum schnellen Speichern zutrifft, liegst du bzgl. "nicht dagegen vorgehen" sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr falsch.


*§ 22 KunstUrhG (KUG)
*
 Bildnisse dürfen nur mit Einwilligung des Abgebildeten verbreitet oder öffentlich zur Schau gestellt werden. Die Einwilligung gilt im Zweifel als erteilt, wenn der Abgebildete dafür, daß er sich abbilden ließ, eine Entlohnung erhielt. Nach dem Tode des Abgebildeten bedarf es bis zum Ablaufe von 10 Jahren der Einwilligung der Angehörigen des Abgebildeten. Angehörige im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind der überlebende Ehegatte oder Lebenspartner und die Kinder des Abgebildeten und, wenn weder ein Ehegatte oder Lebenspartner noch Kinder vorhanden sind, die Eltern des Abgebildeten.

Oder um es richtig umfangreich zu machen:
http://user.cs.tu-be...ht/raebild.html


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Müssten da nicht die Betrachter die Entfernung fordern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War kein Problem, die hielten das für einen pausbackigen, gähnenden Herrn mit Vollbart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bildnisse dürfen nur mit Einwilligung des Abgebildeten verbreitet oder öffentlich zur Schau gestellt werden



Wenn ich diese Soße von Thread richtig verstanden habe, hat er das Bild irgendwo hochgeladen. Für mich wäre das schon eine ziemlich eindeutige Einwilligung.

Aber gut, Zam, du Hobbyjurist. Trotzdem hoffe ich auf den Streisand-Effekt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Soße von Thread richtig verstanden habe, hat er das Bild irgendwo hochgeladen.



Das kann man nicht falsch verstehen...
Er hat klar gesagt, es war ein anderer...


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Soße von Thread richtig verstanden habe, hat er das Bild irgendwo hochgeladen. Für mich wäre das schon eine ziemlich eindeutige Einwilligung.



Sehr falsch verstanden - er hat eindeutig ausgesagt, dass eine andere Person ohne seine Einwilligung das Bild anbietet.



> Aber gut, Zam, du Hobbyjurist.



Das hat weniger mit Hobby zu tun - Mit solchen Dingen schlagen wir uns als Betreiber einer Community-Seite auch rum.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht falsch verstehen...
> Er hat klar gesagt, es war ein anderer...



ER hat es zuerst hochgeladen. Kumpel 1 hat es gespeichert und nochmal hochgeladen. Verstehst du mich?


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> ER hat es zuerst hochgeladen. Kumpel 1 hat es gespeichert und nochmal hochgeladen. Verstehst du mich?



Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass er mit dem Upload seines Bildes kein Weiterverbreitungsrecht unterzeichnet, sofern die jeweilige Funktion nicht mit Zustimmung des Uploaders etwas anderes sagt, steht die Handlung eines zuvorigen Uploads im Eröffnungsbeitrag wo genau? 



> Hallo ich habe eine frage, wenn jemand ein Video und Bilder in das Internet stellt von mir das nicht für die Welt gedacht ist, kann man da etwas unternehmen? Ich weiss auch genau wer es war aber zur rede stellen bringt nichts da in einem Kampf sowieso verlieren würde.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass er mit dem Upload seines Bildes kein Weiterverbreitungsrecht unterzeichnet, sofern die jeweilige Funktion nicht mit Zustimmung des Uploaders etwas anderes sagt, steht die Handlung eines zuvorigen Uploads im Eröffnungsbeitrag wo genau?



Kein Weiterverbreitungsrecht? Diese ganze 'Geistige Besitztümer'-Sache geht mir einfach nurnoch auf die nerven. Alles abschaffen. 

Den Eröffnungsbeitrag habe ich wohl aus Versehen nicht richtig gelesen. War natürlich KEINE Absicht. Wirklich nicht! Wie peinlich.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Kein Weiterverbreitungsrecht? Diese ganze 'Geistige Besitztümer'-Sache geht mir einfach nurnoch auf die nerven. Alles abschaffen.
> 
> Den Eröffnungsbeitrag habe ich wohl aus Versehen nicht richtig gelesen. War natürlich KEINE Absicht. Wirklich nicht! Wie peinlich.



Es geht hier nicht um geistigen Besitz, bzw. nur sekundär. Primär geht es um Privatsphäre...und es kann einfach nicht sein dass Bildmaterial, das einen in möglicherweise prekären Situationen zeigt ohne Einwilligung veröffentlicht wird. Und das steht zurecht unter Strafe.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um geistigen Besitz, bzw. nur sekundär. Primär geht es um Privatsphäre...und es kann einfach nicht sein dass Bildmaterial, das einen in möglicherweise prekären Situationen zeigt ohne Einwilligung veröffentlicht wird. Und das steht zurecht unter Strafe.



Bei Teil eins ging's nur um das Weiterverbreitungsrecht.

Sonst stimme ich dir schon zu, Falathrim.


----------

